# Lanzo Herp Cages



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

For anyone that is interested. Lanzo Herp Cages will be displaying at the Doncaster show on June the 23rd.

LANZO Herp Cages - Home


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Look good!


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

Even as a UK manufacturer of plastic reptile housing solutions we feel it is excellent that European breeders and manufacturers alike are finally seeing the UK shows as viable market places.

We are bitterly disappointed that we cannot make it to the Doncaster show which would have presented an excellent opportunity for you the consumers to see for yourselves why NonStop Reptiles vivariums are so good both in terms of quality and being a less costly alternative to those currently on the market.

We hope to see you all at a show soon

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

The chondro boxes are superb.


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

These look very good too for young chondros and various bugs and the like.

LANZO Herp Cages - LHC-Spezial


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

MoreliaUK said:


> image
> 
> These look very good too for young chondros and various bugs and the like.
> 
> LANZO Herp Cages - LHC-Spezial


Where is that on there site. Looks interesting! 

Might have to take a drive to Doncaster


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Hopefully they will attend Kempton to!


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

LANZO Herp Cages - BP Rack

For those that like snakes to be kept and not to be seen.


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Doone said:


> Where is that on there site. Looks interesting!
> 
> Might have to take a drive to Doncaster


I have put in my order as the non stop vivariums are nice but not as good from what I can see in the photos as the Lanzo ones. Be sure to stop up on some of the chondro boxes as they are superb. My diamonds love them :2thumb:


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Are you on commission.... Lol


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

AB's said:


> Are you on commission.... Lol


I wish but it never does any harm to promote good honest and reliable businesses who manufacture and supply great products. This is a company that has a proven track record and provides good customer service unlike some of the flyby-night companies/individuals that you often read about on this forum who have taken the money but have failed to deliver the goods down the line.


----------



## kattes (Jun 8, 2011)

MoreliaUK said:


> I wish but it never does any harm to promote good honest and reliable businesses who manufacture and supply great products. This is a company that has a proven track record and provides good customer service unlike some of the flyby-night companies/individuals that you often read about on this forum who have taken the money but have failed to deliver the goods down the line.


+1. A rare thing these days. And lanzo's are worth a bit of hype as they really are top notch and well thought out designs. Plus I really like the fact that they provide all the heatpanels or other heating options, stats, branches for arboreals, lights for sane prices. It might not be such a treat for you UK guys, but to me it's great not having to order a viv from one place, stat from other and a panel from third. And then run to to a hardware store for a t5 or a led strip..


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Just a quick reminder to let those know who are attending Doncaster that Lanzo Herp Cages will be displaying some of their range tomorrow at the show. It is hoped that if it is a success that they will then be attending other shows later in the year for those who want to place orders and to collect at such shows rather then having them shipped from Germany.

I have just collected my cages and I did not think that you could improve upon perfection but the new updated cages have proved me wrong.


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

These look great and I will be spending a bit of time at their table tomorrow having a look


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

:no1:


----------



## webb1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Am on the table next to these at Doncaster, I must say I'm really impressed with them,there hatchling racks are wicked! :2thumb:


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

They do look good. But the cost and relative inflexibility when it comes to modification puts me off (it's mainly the cost!) what litre rub is that in with your DJJ?


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

18L RUB. I found them extremely flexible when it came to sizes and personal requirements. When it comes to cost you get what you pay for and I have always found that it pays to spend that little extra on the more superior products as it will ultimately save you money in the long run.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

MoreliaUK said:


> 18L RUB. I found them extremely flexible when it came to sizes and personal requirements. When it comes to cost you get what you pay for and I have always found that it pays to spend that little extra on the more superior products as it will ultimately save you money in the long run.


I do agree. If I had the money I would probably invest as they will last a lot longer than my wooden ones! I bet they're lighter too, which I'll try not to think about when I'm trying to get mine upstairs!


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

The three that I collected are lighter in combined weight than one of my old MDF vivarium's that I have just smashed up.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

MoreliaUK said:


> The three that I collected are lighter in combined weight than one of my old MDF vivarium's that I have just smashed up.


Thought so! I bet you're chuffed and the snakes look comfortable: victory:


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

THELAWrence said:


> Thought so! I bet you're chuffed and the snakes look comfortable: victory:


Too right. The way I see it is there is no point spending loads on a snake if its enclosure looks crap. You should have great cages to show off great snakes, even if I am the only one who views them!


----------



## Tim85 (Sep 22, 2011)

MoreliaUK said:


> image
> 
> :no1:


They look great. Whats the rough dimensions of those? I assume theyre yours.
Can they put a shelf or sturdy perch in the cages?


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Tim85 said:


> They look great. Whats the rough dimensions of those? I assume theyre yours.
> Can they put a shelf or sturdy perch in the cages?


Those ones are 120x60x60's that I had modified so that they were only 57cm high. They can be built with white perches, horizontal shelves or even corner shelves. They are just as sturdy as MDF, wood or any of the other vivarium materials so you could fit pretty much what you liked if you chose to do so.










My diamond cages always come with shelves as it limits the heat dissipation so that there is always a nice hot basking area yet the ambient temperature remains cool.


----------



## gandolfthestray (Nov 22, 2011)

They don't look too bad to be honest for the price.

What about your average heat mat? I heat my reptile room so I don't need ceramics nor basking light. Would your average heat mat be able to sit under the viv (as in - not inside the viv) and still get up to the desired temperatures (with thermostat of course).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

I was really impressed with these vivs today and the options of shelves, heating, perch etc they offer also adds to the +'s of buying from them, time to start saving the pennies.




webb1 said:


> Am on the table next to these at Doncaster, I must say I'm really impressed with them,there hatchling racks are wicked! :2thumb:


That would have been your diamond bredli's I was drooling over then :mf_dribble:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Had a good look at the show, really like the material they are made out of, very wipeable and they seem very sold. Now looking at corner of my rep room that I was going to stick another couple of lp racks in and going that would look lovely with a couple of interesting arboreal things instead now :lol2:


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

gandolfthestray said:


> What about your average heat mat? I heat my reptile room so I don't need ceramics nor basking light. Would your average heat mat be able to sit under the viv (as in - not inside the viv) and still get up to the desired temperatures (with thermostat of course).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would not know as I do not heat my reptile room and I also keep by heat mats where used inside the cages. I prefer my thermostat probes to be within direct contact with the heat mats so that the temperature on the thermostats dial is that which is being emitted from the heat mat. I also keep my warm hides over the heat mats/temp probes so the probes are never influenced by a snake sitting on them and giving them a false temperature which can lead to temperature spikes/ over heating.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome looking cages and racks but what are they made from?
Not sure how they would hold up or if they warp or anything?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

